# firmware advice pls for cd/dvdw



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

hi there having some probs with my cd/dvdw its a tsst corp ts-L632D, it seems to have probs writing to all forms of dvds (+r, -r etc) it plays them ok and writes to cd-r fine, i managed to get someonfo from another person at a media web site who says

In most cases of problems writing to Blank Media, the likely cause of the failed writing is a result of the firmware on your DVD writer not being up to date. As manufacturers release new discs and dyes to the market, the firmware in your DVD writer needs to be kept up to date in order to recognise the new discs. In our experience, updating the DVD writer firmware resolves over 90% of problems reading from, and writing to blank media.

Please visit the Manufacturer website for your DVD Writer and obtain and apply the latest firmware which should resolve your problem. 
now i have found this web site for my model think this is what they meant , but have no idea which one/s to download or what to do with it, can anyone explain pls .
address is
http://backfire.rpc1.org/tsstcorp/index.php?path=TS-L632D/

thanks in advance 
michelle


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load
unzip and run
http://backfire.rpc1.org/tsstcorp/download.php?TS-L632D/TS-L632D_TO04_RPC1.zip


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok thanks just tried that one it says not compatible with the selected drive ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

hang on pls explain the d/load section ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load= simply means down load the zip file
what brand computer is it in


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

its an advent 7109


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have the nero info tool see what it lists as it's current firmware and post it
if not get it here
http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/Nero-InfoTool.shtml


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok downloaded that what u need to know ? or what do i do with it ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nero InfoTool 5.2.3.0

Drive Information
------------------
Drive : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D
Type : DVD±R/RW DL Recorder
Firmware Version : TIR0
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : ?
Serial Number : TS-L632DFirmware
Vendor Specific : Z 
Drive Letter : D:\
Location : 1:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 24 , 20 , 16 , 10 , 9 , 4 X
Write Speed : 24 X

Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : Yes
Read DVD-RAM : Yes
Read DVD-R : Yes
Read DVD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-R DL : Yes
Read DVD+R : Yes
Read DVD+RW : Yes
Read DVD+R DL : Yes
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-RAM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD DVD-R DL : No
Read HD DVD-RW DL : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes

Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : Yes
Write DVD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R DL : Yes
Write DVD+R : Yes
Write DVD+RW : Yes
Write DVD+R DL : Yes
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD DVD-R DL : No
Write HD DVD-RW DL : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : No
SolidBurn : No
Labelflash : No
LightScribe : No
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW DAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96

Region Protection Control : RPC II
Region : 2
Changes User : 4
Changes Vendor : 4

CSS : Yes
CPRM : Yes
AACS : No
VCPS : No

Disc Information (D:\)
------------------
Type : :no disc inserted


System Information
------------------
AllocateCdRoms : 0
Operating System : Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)
Country : United Kingdom
Language : English
ANSI Code Page : 1252
OEM Code Page : 850
DirectX : DirectX 9.0c
Internet Explorer : 7.0.5730.11 (Build 75730)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is the one that matches the nero list
http://backfire.rpc1.org/tsstcorp/download.php?TS-L632D/TS-L632D_TIR0_RPC1.zip
click on the downarrow on the far left of TIR0_RPC1.zip if the down load does not start from the link


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok once downloaded and extracted all files it only contains a bin.file 2048kb (TIRO_RPC1) so what do i do with it now pls ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

burn it to disk as an iso
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNG93pDANibxWzMzLN1pKrY-mx-uqw
then run it


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok you make that sound easy , i downloaded imgburn i assume thats why u posted the link , i found the unzipped bin file but have no clue as to how to change it from bin to iso as there no open when i click it to save as .... or even open ? do i do this within image burn and if so how pls ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on the add button in imageburn
go to where you have saved it and click on it to get it into imgburn then burn it
if the cue file is missing change from bin to iso with this
http://www.weethet.nl/downloads/bin2iso.zip


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i used the bin2iso prog to tranfer file i had saved in my docs from the bin to the iso type , then i used imageburn to write to a cd-rw the program says it was successful yet when i open the disk there is nothing to be viewed ? the upzipped tiro file only contained the one bin file which is the one i transfered ? hidden files are also already selected to be seen so not that, should i be able to see it on disc or not ? and after that what do i do with disk ? thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you bootthe computer from the disk


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

no i did a restart with disc in draw both nothing happened, or do you mean something else ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

still find it strange that the disc appears blank still tho


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the bios set to boot from cd


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

yes just been in bios to double check cd is def 1st


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you pull the drive and see what it says on the label
on the bottom right hand corner it should give the serial of the firmware


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

when you say the drive do you mean properties of d drive ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no i mean unscrewing the drive and pulling it out to check the label on it for the original firmware listed


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

erm its a laptop dont think i be able to do that , btw i burnt iso file again on a dif cd-r this time i used nti o burn and ticked the box to make it a bootable cd, when pc boots it loads a driver for ps/2 mouse then a:/ flashes went on for a while so i exited to see if perhaps i need to know any commands , or do i just need to wait as the disc apears to have stopped spinning at this point ?


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok got it out , dvd writer model MADE BY TOSHIBA 
ts-L632D/TMNH 6GML901988 F/W=TIRO 
H/W:A ver.D sept 2006


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you are flashing firmware you don't do anything until it tells you it has finished
i have been using that site for firmware for years and i have always been able to run it and a box would come up to say it was flashing and you could watch it's progress
why this drive is so difficult i don't
it's always been considered a sub standard drive
that just confirms it is the correct firmware d/load why it will not flash i don't know


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

yes i saw that when i d.loaded a different zip file to see if matched but when i ran it i saw box but said wasnt compatable with my model, thats what i found strange about this tiro file the others have to files when unzipped with an installer and a bin.
and i was able to just run without booting. perhaps the download on this site is incorrect? do you know of another to d/load from or is this the only place ? thanks


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok worked it out sorta basically as the tiro zips do not contain the installer i downloaded and un zipped the latest t004 version, deleted the bin file that came with it and selected mine as the one to install , this worked and after finished requested a restart altho still having done this hasnt resolved my issue as it still wont read any of the dvd +r or dvd-r that i am currently testing, so think it just comes down to a crap drive that wont read many brands of discs, could take forever to find a brand that it works with !
and advent havent responded about my query .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it still under warranty


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

not the manufactor warranty no but i do have a cover policy on it, wasnt sure if they do it tho based on fact its not a hardware issue but a firmware one, it reads cd /dvds fine and write to cd-r ok just wanted to be able to copy my home movies onto dvd for the family with a new dvd camcorder i got thats only reason i found out had this problem with no reading, ppl told me some drives can be fussy and need to find the brand it works best with.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok what difference will that make, i dont want to make it worse like i said it does read cd & dvd fine and writes to cdr n cdrw just not the blank dvds ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will not make it worse


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i got in touch with toshiba who said it was a joint venture with samsung , got in touch with them they said they would said correct firmware once had full details sent that and this is what they said

Dear Michelle,

Unfortunately we don’t have the Firmware for this drive because it’s an OEM Version.

Please contact the maker of your laptop for the Firmware.

Regards,
Stefano Cau
Samsung OMS Team

so i guess im stuck as advent say nothing !


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try putting in a request for firmware here
http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=38756&sid=ca1f7c9b2b07e10c2b4fd3917ee208bc


----------



## goldblend57 (Mar 3, 2008)

no joy cant register there wont allow any usernames to be registered try loads of types


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pm one of the admin about it


----------

